

Project Gutenberg bans anonymisers, proxies, VPNs and Tor - ch215
http://pastebin.com/8PYBPNYu

======
gumby
Why don't they explain _why_ they have these restrictions? Their books are all
in the public domain so what difference could it possibly make who downloads
them?

The 24 hour download limit could possibly be defensible if they explained it
-- for example they might encourage you to cache a copy of a book you'd like
rather than refetch it every time. But they don't bother to explain.

I agree with coding4all: avoid this crap by simply going to the Internet
Archive.

~~~
jcrawfordor
I suspect they just have a small amount of money and a large amount of load.
You have to do something to try to keep load manageable while still serving
the most users.

------
coding4all
It's interesting to see one of my favorite sites doing this. There's always
[https://openlibrary.org/](https://openlibrary.org/) which is ran by
[https://archive.org/](https://archive.org/) . I imagine Open Library has many
of the same books.

------
zokier
Interestingly enough they have a link to Tor hidden service in their ToS:
[http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Gutenberg:Terms_of_Use](http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Gutenberg:Terms_of_Use)

> If you think that TOR gives you the anonymity you want, go here for a hidden
> mirror of our text files:
> [http://libraryhvopfiqnp.onion/gutenberg/](http://libraryhvopfiqnp.onion/gutenberg/)

~~~
asdasdsad
quote from the onion link :-DD At the moment this server only mirrors
PoC||GTFO.

------
walterbell
Project Gitenberg: [http://gitenberg.github.io](http://gitenberg.github.io)

~~~
jsilence
Would be nice to see a decent webinterface hosted nowhere by zeronet [1]
serving torrent magnet links of individual books or small collections.

That way a free library of public domain books could be hosted without server
costs by the people for the people.

~~~
walterbell
Thanks for the pointer to zeronet,
[https://github.com/HelloZeroNet/ZeroNet](https://github.com/HelloZeroNet/ZeroNet)

------
asdasdsad
Eric Schmidt said in an interview once that once you have access to entire
worlds knowledge governments would like to know who you are

~~~
anta40
Interesting quote. Where can I find this interview (website/youtube/etc) ?

~~~
asdasdsad
unfortunately I could not find it again it was newspaper like Atlantic or
something like that maybe it was censorship.

